# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 8



## Rosie P

Here you go ladies, new home for 

Lots of  and  to you all.

Rosie. xxx

​


KatieD/Katie.... 1st Consutantion 1st of May 
Watn1/Nicole..... 1st Consultantion 17th of April 



Leicesterlou/Lou... All test done.... Councelling done, Just waiting for the phone call! 
Kathryne/Kat..... Waiting for dates 



Shon1982...... Starts DR 14th of April.... 
Piepig..... Starts DR 28th of April, Baseline scan 19th of May, EC 2nd of June 
Jen80/Jen..... Starts DR on the 29th of May 
Skybreeze/Natalie.... Starts DR 24th of May, Baseline scan 5th of June, EC 23rd of June 



Vikki75/Vikki... DR from the 29th of March... Baseline scan 9th of April.... Start stimming 14th of April! 



      



Watch this space!! 



ikklesmiler/Ann Marie... Egg share#1 Donated all eggs...  IVF#2 BFP... Now an angel   ​


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been chatty in the few hours I have been away and a new thread...

Well I'm feeling a bit better today Dh gave me some TLC last night and we are having our shower pod fitted as I type so I can go and have a sit down in there later as it has a foot massager and the jets that massage your back and a radio so I think I may be in there for hours....

Natalie - I love that top you have bought, might even copy and get one myself, hope you don't mind!!!

Katie - I hope you are getting on with your spring cleaning hun, I have been doing mine over the past couple of weeks, now on top of everything just need to re-clean the bathroom once the plumber has finished....

Everybody else hope your having a great weekend


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello!! ladies!!!

Just a quick one ladies.... 

Lou.... Thats ok hun, I loved the top.... hope you get one, makes me feel that I have got good taste.... Glad your feeling better now hun... You shower pod sounds amazing.... Can I come round and use it??  

Katie.... You so good doing your spring clean.... Have fun sweetie.
Take care girls and have a lovely weekend
Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
thought id write to say hi so next time im on i can go to new replies an get in here quicker xx lol
hope your all good x
night night x


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  Hope you are all well  

katie - It was sad to read about your dog, i hate hearing stuff like that because if anthing was to happen to my 2 babies i'd be mortified!

Natalie - Did you have a good night out? 

Kat - You don't look like you need to loose weight to me, You look stunning in your wedding pictures 

Vikki - bummer your stimming is delayed but at least you do eventually get to start.

Lou - sorry to hear about your friend hunni Hope you are ok.

hello to anyone else  

well, I have not been on for a few days, DP has had a few days off work so we have been spending some time together we went out for 2 lovely meals on Thurs & friday.

yesterday i sat and was pampered in the hair dressers all day getting my hair cut & coloured & then i went out with all my friends last night    I treated it that it may be my last shin-dig for a while as i want to cut out alcohol totally during my treatment.
i feel a little delicate today to say the least.... i have only just got out of bed... Wel to tell the truth i am still in bed on my laptop  

i am very excited about Thurs for my first appointment..

Natalie we need out list again... can we have it on the top or something on the 1st page? Is that possible? 


It is good to see there are aa few egg sharer's its nice to go through it all with other people.  

Oh yeah kat - I know what you mean with Ff & ******** i never get any work done EVER lol. I am sef employed and work from home but i really should consider sacking myself lol

xxx


----------



## Brownie x

Hello

Hope you don't mind a newbie tagging along.

I'm hoping the egg share in the next few months.  Had all my consultations, just waiting for test results before we can get things moving.  Its all exciting and a bit scary.  Would be great to shre the journey with other people who know what its all about 

Best of luck to you all
Claire xxx


----------



## veng

hi everyone i hope you all had a good weekend 
im new to all this i have my first appoinment at bourn hall fertility clinic weds and im so nurves


----------



## watn1

Welcome Brownie & Veng hope you are both well.

Veng - I too have my 1st appointment this week (thurs)seems as you are the day before you can share what you went through  

Brownie (claire) - Do you know when you will be exspecting your test results to come through? 

xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. I've put your list at the top (Natalie, hope you don't mind - I copied and pasted it from the other thread). Only thing is Natalie won't be able to update that one so she can either start a new thread just for the list so she can maintain it (and I'll make it a sticky topic) or keep posting an updated version on the pages of this chat thread. Either is fine by me.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Well good morning ladies - hope you are all well.
Welcome on board Veng & Brownie - I'm pretty new to this thread myself but I have to be honest they are a really lovely bunch  ^hug me^
Lou - Hope you are OK (stupid question I know!) - I did think about you and your friend over the weekend.
Nat - How was the meal? did you enjoy?
Katie- Good to hear you had a good weekend I'm hoping like you that DH's   to their thing. Got my next blood test 2 weeks today! I'm with you on the PMA!
Nicole- You are far too kind - I really would love to loose 1 more stone started with Curves not so long back so hopefully that will help! - What do you do for a living lovely?
Good Morning to Vikki, Natalie, Lou & Rosie....Sorry if I have missed anyone out.
Love Kat xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Katie

Yeah not too bad thanks, did a few bits around the house then walked the dog down the beach yesterday - was really naughty we stopped for a lovely hot choc - then realised it had caffeine in it - I haven't been drinking tea/coffee for over a week!!!
What did you do lovely?  

Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Ladies....

How are we all today?

Well had my apointment with my consultant this morning... everything is all signed and ready to start now... My Consultant has changed my dose of Gonal F again was going to be on 300iu but now he has dopped me to 225iu as being young (he said) with good overain reserves that being on 300iu we run the risk of OHSS.. And I dont really fancy that... So I am a bit nervous about the egg sharing this time and as I got 7 eggs last time on 150iu... I need to get more then 8.. But more the better....

How was all you weekends Mine was good very bizy though, I didnt even have time for FF   And I missed you guys... The meal was great... all the ladies were lovely, really nice to put names to faces.... 

Welcome to Claire.... Nice to have you here hun.. Have you got anydates?? I will add you to our list.... 

And welcome to Vend, I see you posted on Nicoles thread so I am glad you made it over here.... Have you any dates either?? I will ad you as well.

Hello to everyone.... Rosie... Thanks for posting the list.... I was so bizy the weekend I did not have 5 to myself.... If you dont mind I will post the list on its own thread.... So we can all keep up to date with it... and I can update it whenever. Thanks again.

Right ladies... I will do the list again and it will be posted on a seperate thread... and Rosie will make it a sticky so we dont lose it...

Hello to everyone.
Love Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Katie.... How was the cleaning

I have added the list to the board.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137003.0

Is it ok

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Kat... You stay on this page hun...... That list is just going to be a sticky... We can do all our chatting here!!

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Ladies,

                  Groggy day here in the West Mid's & i'm cold!!! I've just put the heating on!
I too stink of bleach Katie, Been doing a little clean this morning  

Kat - I have my own ebay shop so work from a lock up & home. I am just in the process of selling my last bits and bobs as i am having a week off next week because it has been non-stop since Oct with the run up till christmas & i have not had a break at all   

I have today right on the dot started this months AF so i hope that when i go to the clinic Thurs they might wanna take my bloods for FSH otherwise i will have to wait another month!!

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole... Good luck with appointment on thursday... Hope you can have you FSH dot then. 

Its sunshine here!!! Mind you it was terrible weather here the weekend... I hop emy AF was on time.. It was up until last month... then went AWOL!  

I need her to be early this cycle!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Nat - Don't worry I'll stay right here!
Well I don't want to temp fate but its lovely weather here - so far. I can't wait for summer.
Like you guy I know to the day when the wonderful AF is arriving   I'm hoping that my FSh reading will be OK this month.
Nicole - I think I spent 50% of my wages on Ebay - I love it    

Kat x


----------



## Kathryne

Katie - Ebay is fab take a look if I can work it anyone can.  But remember when you get hooked and spend lots & lots of money don't blame me    
Sorry looks like Swansea has the sun - for the moment 
xx


----------



## Kathryne

You'll have it!

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

I love Ebay!!!! cant keep away form it!! LOL!

Anyone on ********??

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Can I add you to mine Katie?? Only just got one!


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Katie!!! Bless him.... Will look you up now!


----------



## Kathryne

Yeah I'm on ******** Kathryne Morris - poke me & I'll add you as a friend!

Kat x


----------



## Kathryne

I know its this ******** jargin he! he!

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie.... Right I am looking for you and have come up with a million katie thomson... Are you the one with a group picture?? 

Failing that whats everyones email?? narrow down the search.
Natalie


----------



## Kathryne

Nat - Can you find me?

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Just looking....


----------



## Skybreeze

Are you in Wales?? And wearing sunglasses in your picture?


----------



## Kathryne

That'll be me x


----------



## Skybreeze

WOOHOOO I am poking you now!!


----------



## watn1

I sell EVERYTHING & anything LOL!

Mainly electrical goods. AT the minute iron's / swimming Pools / LCD TV's

Take a ganders... http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Clear-out-and-Cash-In_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm It's a little bare because i am shutting for a few days this week maybe Thurs-Sunday

********! Yeah i have it, (only recently) I have added you Kat, I could find you Katie & natalie don't know your surname.

Well, Even though i have had all my tests done i have been told by some other ladies that are at the same clinic that they will still want to do them all again (but at least i don't need to worry about the results) I'm still waiting on CF from the GP might give them a call in a bit & see if its in.
I will then have to have the shrink sessions 
How many do you have?

xx

/links


----------



## Skybreeze

Threesome on it way Katie... You have been poked!


----------



## Kathryne

Nicole - Will def have a look at your shop lovely! When I saw the shrink for the 1st time I think I was helping her not the other way around     
Excuse some of my god awful photos on ******** he! he!
Katie - I will try and find you!


----------



## Skybreeze

Will have a look Nicole.... Have a look for me on face book...

You have 1 session with the councellor... and I shouldnt think you would have to have them again.... Hopefully not.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Nat - I can't find you lovely x


----------



## Skybreeze

Not even with my email MMMMM 

I have sent you a request to be my friend.... Have you got it Kat?


----------



## Kathryne

No I did try popping you name & email add in but it can't find you...you'll have to add me instead xx


----------



## watn1

Nat Cannot find you either.....

Katie - Wii Game's... Yeah sometimes i had loads over Christmas and lots of Wii's I could not pack them quick enough!!

You got a Wii then? I have too   Well i brought it for Dp's kids but really it was for me   I am naughty and brought a modified one so i get games for £10 bad i know but i'm not paying £40 a game to only play them once!! 

My pic's on ******** are minging too! Even worse when you got out with your friends and they tag you in on horrible druken pic's!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Job Done! you are now my offical friend x  
I got an assessment in college tonight - not looking forward to it.


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole.... I have just searched my name and I am the first on there... I am with my brother in my picture.... 

Kat.. oh no not a assessment.... Good luck hun!


----------



## Kathryne

Nat - Yeah I love college but its so much work what with a full time job! never mind it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## Skybreeze

What are you studying Kat??


----------



## Skybreeze

You look amazing Katie!!!


----------



## watn1

Ah Katie - What a lovely pic! You both look very happy  

Did you enjoy Mexico? I love Mexico!! I've been 4 times now & cannot get enough of it. Me & DP were hoping to get married their next year but his gran & grand-dad were not very happy as it meant they wouldn;t be able to come. So we are looking for somewhere here instead. 

Mario Cart is Funny!!! Me and DP were actually playing it last night, He hates that i win at every game LOL.

I'm just waiting for Wii Fit now, That should be fun but £80!!  
Then again i won £160 yesterday betting on football   I bet that Man u would win 2-1 and they did!!


----------



## watn1

Katie, Right click on your photo and select save as. & then just upload it onto your profile like you did with your angel


----------



## watn1

My mate just threw a pregnancy test at me on F/B  Hahahaha!!


----------



## Kathryne

Katie - You both look lovely - love your dress.
Nat - I'm studing Anatomy & Physiology & Swedish Body Massage (I wanted to do Reflexology but you have to have a level 3 diploma in these first!)
I love the Wii - looking to get one shortly great to play with friends.

Kat x


----------



## Kathryne

Me to Katie x


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone

just wondered if i could join this thread i am waiting for my consultation to start my 2 nd ivf i am hoping to egg share on this cycle and would like to chat to other people in the same situation xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Welcome Orange butterfly!!!

Nice to have you hear!!! Whens your consultantion, I will add you to the list!!! Good luck with all the tests! 

I see all of you have you picture up!!! Very nice!
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Orange Butterfly   Welcome,

  How are you? When's your consult? 
xx

P.s all It's now Sunny here in walsall     so i can now go hang out the washing instead of tumble drying it strange weather!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Orange Butterfly   and welcome.
Nicole - Its still lovely weather here roll on the summer  

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Well the sun has gone from here and it just tipped it down!! Glad I didnt put my washing out!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Katie - you really are too kind! must of been a good angle   
Nat - good job you did'nt pop your washing out - don't want soggy knickers    

Kat x


----------



## Kathryne

Hey check me out I've even popped a little ticker on my signature - god its all happening.
xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie.... Can you take a picture of him?? I would love to see him!!!!   Bless I bet he is so so cute...

Kat... Nice ticker!!  

Right I have to go now, DH is coming home soon and I have got to put the washing away and put dinner on... (shepards pie tonight) SO take care ladies and chat very soon!

Love Natalie xxxxx


----------



## watn1

soggy knickers  - Hahaha! I must say i hate putting my knickers on the line! I hand them with 1 peg from the corner so noone can actually see them lol


----------



## Kathryne

Nicole - I know what you mean I always pop mine on the inside and no-one can see in our garden and even if they could our next dor neigbours are gay (men)    
Nat- Ta Ta speak to you soon  
Katie - Yeah please get a photo would love to see him 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well you have been chatty, I am at home today still in my pj's taken the day off as holiday and just chilling out, I notice we have some newbies , I will catch up with you all over the next few days.

Hope you have all had a good weekend


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone

i am just waiting for our appointment to come through as only got our referral done 2 weeks ago. thanks everyone for your quick replies, i am from Manchester but hoping to have treatment at jessops in sheffield.xxx


----------



## veng

wow lots of posts on here i'll try and keep up  
the only dates i have is my first consultantion this wed  
and thanks you for the welcome


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou  
Orange Butterfly - all the very best keep in touch.
Right lovely ladies - Im outta here! got an important date with a massage couch.

Speak to you all soon, Katie give him a BIG hug from me.

Love Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Katie, I am fine thanks took the day of work today and still in my PJ's being so lazy, love your photo very look fab!!!  So what have I missed


----------



## veng

hi katie
yes this will be our first time at the clinic my OB referred us


----------



## veng

yes i am realy excited and nurves and scared i think im going 

im not sure what type of appoinment i have after my second ectopic and second tube removed my OB asked if we wanted to try IVF so she referred us i had told her i would like to egg share i think its my consulation


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just popped in to let you know stimming went good today although i made me self bleed lol
got my scan on friday 
mnatalie how are you hun ??
hope everyone else is ok 
welcome to the newbies in here 
good luck to you all out there xxx
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Vikki... I am ok hun.... Glad your stims went ok, even though you did bleed!! I did that lots of times   So whens you next scan then hun     for lots of juicy follies... 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki sending you lots of       for lots of big juicy follies, GFG


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie I can't believe your MIL can be so insensitive, it's always harder for us tx girls is she normally that thick


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie I would tell her how upset you are by her comments and make her aware how sensitive it is, my MIL always tells me it will be my turn next and to chill out but like I said to her over the past 5 years we have been chilled at some point and it hasn't worked!!!!  I think you just need to be honest with her


----------



## Leicesterlou

If it makes you feel better go for it hun


----------



## Guest

Hi Katie

how insensitive i too am sick of everyone having an opinion on our situation and offering advice that is just utter ********!! my MIL hasn't really said much but DH had a vasectomy 13 years ago so i don't think she sees the urgency for us to have kids.

and people have said to me just realx i did relax all the way through my last tx and i had a miscarriage how unfair is that!!

i am really struggling at the moment as i have to work with 2 pregnant women who keep talking about their pregnancy maternity clothes etc it's driving me mad.

its going to be along haul for all of us i jsut hope it happens soon, in the mean time we need to keep away from people who just dont even try to undersatnd!

chin up honey xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

you will when you have whacked her over the head!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hello Orange  I think we posted at the same time then, LOL

Katie 17!!!!!!  My god I don't know how you get up to go to work, I am lucky I only work with one other lady in my office and she doesn't want kids the rest of the people here are men so no pg talk there then....


----------



## Kathryne

Morning Katie, Lou & Orange - I would say how are you all but I have just read this morning thread!!!

Katie - Chin up little lady you are worth more! and as you said you have to RELAX. You can't change some people do what I do - if someone is enjoying me I just sit there and imagine them ranting at me with bo didly on that will soon bring a smile to your face! he he - or not.  But seriously you do need to chill out. Did you remember to give Sevi a cuddle from me?

Lou - how are you today?  

Orange - I agree it is going to be a long haul - but hey you got us guy xxx  

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds about right that's what I am like with everybody and then when alone have my   at least we have all found ff  

Kathryne - I am ok hun, still nto heard from the clinic and friend is about to leave this world anytime but got to stay   and trying to focus on getting started with this tx


----------



## Guest

Katie

'you have to be happy for THEM!!' thats a good one i try and look pleased when someone announces their pregnancy but inside i just hurt. i agree i will be happy when i am in that situation and i feel bad for feeling this way because i see pregnancy as a wonderful thing but just not when you are constantly having your face rubbed in it!! 

aaaarrrrggghhhh i was having a crap morning anyway had a little wobble with dh this morning as i am feeling crap yet again, and he is tired of hearing it i think i have just phoned the counsellor i saw about the miscarriage i think i need to have a good rant with somebody neutral.

17 preganacies i'm surprised you hold it together i dread coming into work already as there are bumps everywhere!


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I know what you are going through, similar sort of thing happened to me.  Its a very hard time and you have to be very brave, but you can do it


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies,

     Katie - Relax take a deep breath MIL's are NOT worth the hassle! I am lucky thats DP's mum is lovely and we get on great but his step-mum "well i could     quite easily!" I have now stopped rising to her stupid narky comments and when DP told her we were thinking of TX she actually told him " You've got 2 wonderful kid's you don't anymore" Errr hello?!!! What about me??!! Apartently i'm too young and selfish for kids!
Needless to say i will never ever speak to the evil witch ever again & she will not come near by baby(s) 

I think you just need to swallow your feelings and be happy for them, It's a hard thing to do but just think it is nearly your turn & when you have your treatment & get your BFP you can shove it in their face's then 

Your dog sounds lovely!! I must admit i love nothing more then to have a cuddle with my dog's make's you feel lots better because i am on AF "i'm in a little grot lol" i always pop for a cuddle  

Louise - I cannot beleive the clinic have not called! Are you going to call them?

Orange Butterfly, Kat - Good Morning   You enjoying the sunshine?

Vikki- How are the stimms going? 

The bloody man next door has been mowing his lawn since 9am and is really getting on myu (.) (.)'s my dog Dolce is going nutz!!!


----------



## Guest

my dh is exactly the same he says i shouldn't feel bad about other peoples pregnancies easy for him to say, and to top it all off just after i miscarried our neighbour gave birth to twins 2 weeks later this tore me up, as i had 2 embryos replaced i was potentially carrying twins??

he said to me i should get her a card!!!! OMG that is the last thing i wanted to do it still hurts me now to see her pushing her double buggy!! i didn't speak to him for the rest of the night but hey thats men for you!


----------



## Leicesterlou

My gods it's getting very busy on here, I have only been away from my desk for 10mins and already I am behind  

Kathryne - thanks for the kind words, it really does mean alot to me   was saying to DH yesterday wish we were on holiday cause it always seems like everything is fine when your in a different country relaxing etc, or maybe that's just me  

Katie/Watn1 - I am going to ring the clinic at lunchtime unless I get chance before...


----------



## watn1

The clinic i am going to has their own forum where all teh ladies chat etc.. The last 2 ladies that tested yesterday were both BFN! 
There has only been 1 BFP since i joined! Starting to get a little worried now!

Well i yesterday got in my sample Doppler that i ordered as i was considering stocking them for my ebay shop and i must say they are great! 

I had to go round to my friends friends house last night to try it out in her 11week bump! (that was nice!!) It was soooo lovely to hear a real live heartbeat of a fetal/baby as i must admit i have never heard one in the flesh but it was very hard being "so close" to a pregnant lady!

As i have said before i am quite lucky because i don;t know anyone that is pregnant & because i work from home i don't see any at work the only place i see babies is at marks work in his coffee shop "there are always loads". I am quite relaxed about the whole thing at the minuite but that is because we have never actually TTC before (as mark is infertile with his active vasectomy) and so have not experienced the emotional tolls that come with it but if this ES fails no doubt it will hit me a little more.


----------



## watn1

Katie,


----------



## Kathryne

Morning Nicole   I don't have too much contact with other ladies in my office either - believe it or not the only other lady who works with me (she is known as tiger on this website) it also going through ICSI !!! how bizarre it that.
Lou- I thinks its a good idea to ring the clinic lunch time.
Katie - Calm down little lady you MIL really isn't worth it! to do what we are doing you really have to be a little selfish which sometimes is very hard.  Keep thinking of this weekend and the new addition to your family xx


----------



## watn1

Kat - Wow! Small world hey! 

Hey when i sell lots of Dopplers i will have to think of all the pregnant ladies.. Huuummm never thought of it that way! Too late now got 50 on the way lol


----------



## watn1

Go to a nice spa somewhere with a Girl friend and sit & relax & talk about something other then TX! xx

Or you and DH go somewhere nice together or if your feeling lively... A theme park! We did that the other week & had a right laugh!

Failing that i normally end up on the lash if i'm fed up lol


----------



## Kathryne

Nicole - I would ask you to put one aside for me but I'd hate to tempt fate!
Katie - I agree and nice weekend is in order I've been doing so much college work - if I see another file!!!!!
I might even get my DH to do Reiki. He is a practitioner but believe it or not I never seem to have it but I will def be having it through my treatment - that for sure !


----------



## watn1

huuummmm - My ticker stopped working & said 3 days untill appointmnet so i had to make another! How strange.

Kat - I know what you mean i won't be keeping one myself but if they are good sellers i'll continue to get them  Got lots of other baby stuff in the pipeline too. It's just an excuse so i can test it all out 

Take a look at the auction the heart beat is really nice " Don't look if you don't wanna listen to a baby heart anyone " 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280218300548&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

/links


----------



## watn1

Katie, Have you and DH not got a hobby you like doing that you can do?

Me & Mark keep saying we best find one to keep us saine!


----------



## Leicesterlou

What about just going for a nice walk and then stop for a nice meal in a pub/resturant?


----------



## watn1

Go find a Yoga class or something that is on a wednesday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Why Katie aren't you meeting me Wednesday night, and we have been trying to get together for soooo long and soo you can't let me down


----------



## Leicesterlou

Rang the clinic got my appt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10th May 9.30am..... can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well she said by then they should have me all matched up so planning the tx


----------



## watn1

Yey Lou! Nice one!!! Bet you cannot wait!! I am sure you will be matched by that time & they will be doing your planning with you so you can get your dates.... You will probably be not too far behind Natalie.

Kat - Do you know when your results are due? You will not be far behind either

Then me & You Katie 



I wondered where Nat was too... SHe must be busy at work no doubt we'll hear from her at 3ish


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes that's what I am hoping girls....  Can't believe it finally....

Not sure where Natalie is today ??


----------



## watn1

Right Ladies... I'm off to do my deliveries. Will catch up later on

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Take care Watn1


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - Thats amazing new      I really am so pleased for you.  Hopefully I will know more at the end of the month to. I have to go on day 3 of my AF which I work out to be 29th!!! Then hopefully they will pop me on the lovel (not!) pill.

Kat xx


----------



## Skybreeze

I'm here ladies    

WOW you girls can talk!!! LOL!!! I have spent ages going through you postes.... Anyway... I have been to the gym this morning.. and I am totally ready for bed now... but I cant  Just run a bath and will be jumping in it soon....  

Katie... What a mother in law you have!!! Cheeky cow!!!! How dare she say things like that.... As if what you going through is nothing...    Would of swung for her....

Lou... WOOHOOO!!!! So you could be starting soon!!!!

Sorry ladies but I really smell sweary! (nice) so going to jump in the bath..... BRB!

Love Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie - they didn't say and I didn't ask as it was the receptionist I spoke to as the egg share co-ordinator was busy.  I guess I will start June time as they will need to match our cycles won't they


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie I know just feels like your waiting forever and I thought I would be treated like royalty considering I am sharing my eggs, just goes to show doesn't it...


----------



## Skybreeze

Kaite I know.... I used to go to the gym all the time... but with the IVF I didnt feel like going... no energy... And after it failed I didnt care so didnt go back like I was... But now I have to lose weight for this IVF because I put on a bit while doing the IVF.... I work in a sceince park.... 
Lou... You'll be cycling with me if you start in June... I know I start DR in May but all my tx will be in June! 

Kat... Have you ever watched one tree hill I think you look like Brooke in your picture..... 

Nicole... Not long to your appointment.. are you excited yet??

Nat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Natalie I do hope so, I would feel alot better cycling with you as you seem very knowledgable (spelt wrong) hun


----------



## Kathryne

Nat - I have never seen it but I just looked it up on the faithful old web and I think you are too kind!
Would'nt it be fab if we all were having treatment at the same time? then I def would never get any work done    

Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

God yes we don't do much work now do we, can you imagine.....


----------



## Skybreeze

Can you imagine us lot on all them drugs!!! Together.... Now that would be fun!! LOL!!!

        

Cant wait to here your dates Lou!!! Roll on the 10th!


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie you can join cycle buddies.... It helps alot to be with other in the same place... I joined one last year... Called Autumn Angels... and still chat now with all of them... Its so nice to have people there for you. I am also a member of 2 more buddies groups...   More people to chat with..

Nat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's good Natalie that you keep chatting I joined one but didn't keep up with everything


----------



## Kathryne

I have enough to keep up with this one


----------



## Leicesterlou

I kow what you mean Kathryne, I still post on the IUI girls as I made so many good friends on there btu I can't seem to manage more than 2 boards, although I do post on the belly board a few times a week


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I only post on two LWC Swansea and this one. Belly Board whats that?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryn - belly board is where we all help each other loose weight hun and we report our weigh in each week, I find it helps me focus...


----------



## watn1

Again all!


  Gosh i never get any work done nowadays! I have a pile of ironing the size of a mountain 3 loo's to clean, 3 flights of stairs to hoover (the worst thing ever) & got to strip and re-do marks kids bed's! All in a days work hey!

Natalie, yeah i'm excited. Cannot wait... I am just rining the doc's in a min to see if i can go in and collect a copy of my results so i can see exactly what i have been tested for


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I might have a look at the  belly board - it might give me a little inspiration - god I need it I've put loads of weight on latley


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne - you have to ask to join http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.360#lastPost then you can have access, they are a great motivation and helps to keep you focused...


----------



## Guest

woo hoo just phone my clinic and referral has been recieved the consultant is going to call me this afternoon about it, hopefully i will have a date soon xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Great news Orange Butterfly.

Lou - I have just emailed them - thanks x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Orange that's fab news, it's all starting to happen isn't it...

Kathryne - i have seen your request hun, they will give you access but it might be a day or so, not everybody seems as sad as us on here every minute


----------



## Skybreeze

Orange butterfly... Thats great hun!!!!! Hope the con ring ASAP!!!!

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## veng

hi everyone 
what a horrible mother inlaw you have katie im in shock   i know how upsettiing it can be a friend of mine is having twins yet im so happy for her i still could not help crying 

lou i bet you can't wait to get a starting date  who long have you ladys been waiting for a sharer?

Nicole how many appoinments have you been to is this your first mine is tomorrow 
hello kat and nat   i hope your day is going well its a nice sunny day here


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Veng   hope you are ok

x


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Veng, It lovely and sunny here too!!! Makes a change! lol!

Good luck for tomorrow!!!!
Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## veng

hi kat thanks nat im so nurves   and this is only the start i wonder what i'll be like once ive started


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng I signed up in Feb and have just got my appt through although I have been waiting for all my bloods back which I had to have the all clear before I could go ahead and share, let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Natalie - it's raining here, send me some sun!!!


----------



## veng

Leicesterlou said:


> Veng I signed up in Feb and have just got my appt through although I have been waiting for all my bloods back which I had to have the all clear before I could go ahead and share, let us know how you get on tomorrow


are you private? or on nhs list?


----------



## Skybreeze

Veng you will be fine hun!!! Will be thinking of you hun... what time is you appiontment?

Lou                    Sun coming your way!


----------



## veng

appoinments at 12.30


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng believe it or not I am private although they treat both private and nhs where we go...  How about you?

Natalie thanks for the sunshine


----------



## Skybreeze

Good luck sweetie..... With egg share your a private patient not a NHS... Have you had a NHS go before??


----------



## veng

im private i can't go NHS my hubbys american and does not pay UK taxs his in the USAF


----------



## watn1

Hi again All,

    Veng - Tomorrow is my 1st appointment but been and had all my tests done at my GP's. Good luck for tomorrow   

I have a question! I have just been round to the doctors and collected my results & they did test my FSH level's about 1.5 weeks after my AF finish so these results are not correct they show 3.8 iu/L but i was wondering whether any of these other things on here mean anything... Follicular, Midcycle, Luteal, Post-Menopausal ??

The CF one has not come back yet nor have Chromosome Analysis but i just called up Regional Cytogentics as it says call 0121 xxxxxx for results and the lady told me off lol. "your doc needs to ring" I said she told me just to call and i went on to say she obvioulsy could not be bothered and she said they are not back yet but noone had put that you were doing egg share on them otherwise they would of been looked at by now so she pushed them to the top of the list (bless) So they should be done by Monday next week.


----------



## vikki75

hi girls hope your all good xx
natalie my scans on friday hope i got some juicy follies
been getting really bad period pains an ive only been jabbing for 2 days lol is that right??
vik x


----------



## veng

hi nicole
ive had tests with my OB too but i could not tell you what they mean or if they are any good it all looks  like a diffrent Language too me lol she did say it all looks good tho 

good luck for your scan friday vic 

its going to be a long morning for me appoinments not till 12.30


----------



## watn1

only 4 hours to go Veng!  

Mine is not till 3:30pm! But i have a lot to do on tomorrow so time should fly by. It's my mums b'day too so i'll be goinng to see her straight after.

I've had a early morning too. Been up since 6 as DP left at 5:30am to go to London for a meeting so i tought i'd get up & make a start on the cleaning. I was cleaning my en-suite at 7am  

I never get anything done during the day as i'm always on here  

Hope everyone is ok??

2 Ladies that are having treatment at my Clinic test today so i cannot wait to hear their news   +'ive for them both


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all, I am on cloud 9 as lost 2.5lbs when I weighed in last night....


----------



## Kathryne

Hiya lovely ladies.

Lou - Fab news on the weight loss - I'm trying really hard to would love to lose another 1st 7lb.
Katie- Morning lovely how ar eyou today?
Veng & Nicole- All the very best for today my thoughts are with you.

Happy Wednesday  

Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Kathryne, you will do it hun, it takes time but we will get there


----------



## veng

2 more hours and i think we will set off 

well done on the weight loss lou 

thanks kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Veng, so how far do you have to travel?


----------



## veng

Leicesterlou said:


> Thanks Veng, so how far do you have to travel?


about an hour away


----------



## Kathryne

Lou- Thanks for the words of encouragement it means alot - god I wish I was naturally slim!  When to the gym last night I have recently joined Curves have to be honest I love it.  What diet/plan are you following?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Veng - make sure you get back and update us on where you are with everything hun.

Kathryne - god I hate gyms, well I hate any form of exercise really, I follow Slimming World plan and try to go for at least 2/3 walks a week to try to help with activity/weight loss.  Yes what would it be like to be naturally slim hey??  I wonder  

Katie - hope your not feeling too out of sorts today hun  

Our appt on 10th May is with a different Cons as old one is retiring and all I am hearing is bad reports on this one, although we only ever see the cons when we go to planning meetings etc all the other times its the nurses we deal with, anybody got any advice etc


----------



## Skybreeze

Morning ladies....

Lou... Weldone hun!! Thats great.... So how much moer ar you planning to lose before your cycle??

Veng... Good luck today sweetie... Will be thinking of you.

Nicola... Hope the ladies at your clinic get ther BFP!!! Good girls cleaning at 7am this moring! Mad women!     Sorry I cant help with your results of you FSH... You might got some anwers on posting on peer suport

Kat... I am sure you will beable to lose that 1st7lb.. Mind you, you dont look like you need to!!!

Katie... Hows you doing today...

We have a lovely lady Natty on our list now!!! She had 2 blasts transfered yesterday!! Thats just fab!!! Good luck sweetie.

Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Natalie, not sure how much I want to loose I am going more on dress size, I would love to loose another 10lbs before IVF starts but as long as it keeps dropping of I am happy.


----------



## Kathryne

Morning Nat - Hope you are ok.
Lou - I'm doing slimming world not to bad so far.
Katie - Keep thinking of this weekend when you get your lovely dog  

2 weeks today i hoefully go back to the clinic for my FSH levels again - hopefully this time they will be ok.  I have tried to follow what Zita West says so you never know it might be ok this time!

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne - I find SW quite easy to follow, if you need any help give me a shout.  I have done it before about 5 years ago and lost loads so I know it works hun.  Can I ask where abouts do you live??  Never heard of it??

Katie - so jealous I would love a little doggie


----------



## watn1

Tell me about it Nat, I'm shattered already! Just hoovered 3 flights of stairs as i didn't get round to it yesterday  

Lou - Congrats on the weight loss  & good luck to you Kat i'm sure your'l find a diet to suit you
I myself could do with loosing a stone or 2  but i really cannot be bummed! I think you've got to have the motivation for it & i just have not the only way i will loose weight is if a doctor tells me i need to and so far that hasn't happened.

When i was younger i used to get called skelator because i was soooo painfully skinny! I am 5ft 7.5" (so quite tall) and was always a size 8! Which as you can imagine was horrid but i always eat junk but i done lots and lots of sport. Then when i got my car it all went down the pan!

I'm quite happy i'm a size 14 but because i am tall i am very evenly spread lol. i could do with a few pounds off, but not much point as i plan to be piling it back one! After Pg has happened i'm sure i'll want to loose all the extra weight then!

Natty - How are your blasts doing? Hope your well x

Well, 1 of the ladies have reported a BFN it was her 1st attempt but has some frozen which she'll go back for soon. Thats the 3rd lady in the last 2 weeks & only 1 BFP! I'm starting to get worried now whether the clinic is any good! I know everyone's TX is different but you can't help but wonder.... 

on the subject of dog's.... Don't get me wrong i love my dog's however Lilly has got sever poo's (sorry TMI) & its really bad!! She'd had a accident all over the kitchen floor last night! She was whimpering for ages but she'd just been out so i left her because most of the time she just wants attention. Then the most awful smell appeared!!!  Needless to say it was not pleasant if you's could of seen me it was soooo funny. I used 3 packets of pampers baby wipes 5 pairs of gloves (the plastic ones) & then got the jeyes (however you spell it) out! I know you are not meant to use it indoors but there was no way even bleach would help!  YUK!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole, thanks hun.  Yes you do have to be motivated hun, I am size 16 and would love to be a comfy 14 but like you am tall so carry it well.  With regards to questionning your clinic I have been having some doubts lately but everybody is different aren't they and sometimes it just doesn't happen sending you lots of


----------



## watn1

Yeah Lou, I just gotta get it out of my head! It's horrible when you hear all the negative results for people!  

I think i need a PMA & just think if it's gonna happen it will where ever i go. we have both agreed 3 attempts and if it doesn't work then we will stop & consider other options.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats good Nicole, we have said after this time we are giving up and just going to enjoy life if we don't get pg, like you say if it's meant to be....


----------



## watn1

omg! 6ft 3! WOW! I hate being Tall! It's pants. But if i was small i'd hate it too! so you just cannot win!
My legs are 33" so its hard finding nice skirts/trousers i have to go with the old Dorethy P's "Tall" range because even the Long are too short. Next Extra long are good too but the hem always falls down on them which is soooo annoying!! I cannot sew and it's really bad to say i just chuck them in the charity bin @ marks work & get new one's. I hopefully won't be affording to do that soon!

I do not wear flat shoes always heels so on a average day i stand 6ft tall. Mark is 6ft(ish) too so we are the same height while im in heels. 

My sis if 5ft 1" lol i got the Tall gene


----------



## watn1

Louise, Which clinic are you at again?  We will be moving up to the east Midlands after our 1st treatment. mark is originally from Ashby-De-la-Zouch & wants to move back and i really like it there. 

We had originally brought a house last month but it fell through 2 weeks ago as our mortgage offer got withdrawn from Chelsea because of all this crisis! needless to say it was a kick in the teeth but at least i have ES to keep me occupied!


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I live in Swansea - West Glamorgan. Have to be honest the clinic I'm going to so far so good (but I was recommended, so that does help)
Katie - Sorry for some reason I had it im my head it was this weekend  
Like you I'm 5ft 5inc and my sister is nearly 6ft and get this she is naturally blonde!!!

I'm currently size 14/16 but like you Lou I would like to be a nice 14 or even a 12.

Nicole - If your stuck with a good mortgage give me a shout - I'm a Financial Adivser (for my sins  )


----------



## watn1

Kat - Its a small world LOL! We were having a 95% mortgage you see and they stopped them all and said we could only have 90%
The house we were buying was £250k and needless to say we do not have a spare £25,000!! It's mad!! It was a new build with Whimpy and they are doing another phase in 6 months so we think we are going to see if teh market settle's.. They have just put their prices down too the house we want is now £240k so we're going to see what is going to happen after this treatment but will defo give you a shout  

P.s my sister too is naturally blonde but like white blonde 7 still is, My hair was too untill i started highlighting it because it was going darker & darker at one point and was a minging ash colour and now its just tint lol! Well infact today it is black & blonde as i had it changed when i had it done on sat..


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole we are at LRI ACU which is both private and NHS patients, I had no quarms when we had our IUI in Jan except I didn't get that BFP but that is not their fault.  Sorry to hear about your house hun, we live in a terraced and would like to move but looks like we are stuck there now with the market the way it is at least it's cheap and cheerful.

Kathryne - Ah right now I have heard of Swansea hun.  We will be size 12/14 for the summer


----------



## watn1

Hopefully not this summer ladies...... Well a nice size 14 with a baby bump


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie - that's good hun, we have a baby terrace 2 double beds big bathroom through lougne and dining room but small kitchen, DH bought it 12 years ago so we have very cheap mortgage on it, good job or we wouldn't be able to afford IVF


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's not too bad for today's rates.  The only reason ours is cheap is DH got the house 12years ago for £30,000 and I was lucky enough to move in with him.


----------



## Kathryne

Lou  -You're right we will be PMA PMA PMA  
Nic - We bought a new build 4 bed last March when the market wasn't too bad.  Had a really good deal we bought off a private builder and we were able to buy extra land and other bits 'n' bobs.  We were lucky enough to get a double garage so he converted one of them into a treatment room as my DH is copper by day and also trained as a Reiki practitioner.  I am also (hopefully) going to pass my exams end of this term to become a massuer! its all happening.

Katie - £80k wouldn't be able to get a lovely house like that around here!!

Lou - I would love to have a mortgage for £30k

Thats it I'm buying a lottery ticket tonight who knows


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie god how lucky is your Sister.....

Kathryne sounds like you also got a good deal hun

Yes lets all buy lottery tickets for tonight!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie now you might win tonight and have to spend it all on us


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole, sorry to read about all your hassle's hun    But to have some land to build your own place how fab would that be, would you live on-site in a caravan??


----------



## Kathryne

Nic - Sorry to hear the bad times that you have had - but I'm sure if anything its made you and your DP closer and stronger.

Keep strong lovely xx


----------



## watn1

I know!!  

  We have come to blows on many of occassions but i have lately decided she is not worth it!

DP's spoke to his kids about the possibilty of us having a baby and they went home & told her. & she left a message on my answer machine saying quite a lot of things that she hope may heppen to him/her  

I just tend to ignore her now! As hard as that is but you just got to!
She just hates the fact i'm 10 years younger  

Right Ladies, i must get some work done. Speak later x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole your right to ignore that cow, you might be younger but she sounds far more childish


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I totally agree!

Nic - Like you I had better get some work done - see you guy later


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi again!

Just got back from taking my little pooches for a walk.. They are now crashed out.. But my poor little Willow has stung her feet on stinging nettles.... So she cant keep still for long.. Bless her...

You girls have been chatting... Let me put my pency worth in...

I am a size 16 but am trying to be a size 14 again... Seems ages away.. And I too plan to have a bump this summer    

DH bought our house 13 years ago for £32,000... We have a little traced cottage, sitting room, dinning room 2 bedroom, and a huge bathroom and tiny kitchen... Small but perfectly formed... Anyway have thought about getting something bigger... But our morgage is tiny.. And I mean TINY!!! We are sitting in over £100,000 profit.... We made a choice of me working part time....  So when we have a baby we wont have to worry about money. But we have said if we have girl/boy twins then we will have to think about moving to something bigger... But for now I love my little house...  

Nicloe... What a complete b*tch of an Ex you partner has!!! I cant believe it.  

I think that what you have chatted about since I've been gone. 

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie god it sounds like my life    I also went part time on the basis of becoming a Mummy, although it hasn't happened yet and I have been part time for over 2 years now as I thought the stress of work could have been contributing to TTC etc, but I am not sure I could go back to full time now whatever happens, it is so nice not to feel in the rat race all the time isn't it, it made me realise we are happier without so much stress in our lives...  Your poor pooch, give her a big cuddle from me


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Lou.... Well I have been working part time for ages!!!   But would find it so hard to go back to full time... 

Willow is currently chewing her feet off...   Bless... Might have to wash her feet in the bath.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie I thought that but I pay less tax so I am only about £100 worse off each month for doing 10hours less a week!!!!!!!!


----------



## watn1

I have a question...

  Have you ladies thought about whether you are going to ask if the receiptant of your egg's got a positive result? 

x


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole.... I will ask, but not for a while... If it fails, the last thing I want to know is that the other women is pregnant.... After my BFN last time... I hated eveyone and everything pregnant... So not a good time to find out... And even if I did get a BFP, then I wouldnt find out until our baby is born... I just want to think about my baby... Not about a child that I might never meet...  

Anyone get there HFEA reg form yet?

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have said I wouldn't want to know if the receipent gets pg.  Whats the **** reg form??  Is it the pen portrait that they keep to show the potential child??  If so yes I have mine and need to drop it back off


----------



## watn1

Me & DP have discussed this subject on many of occassion and i think if i am able to find out then i will ask straight away.

I am just the kind of person that will always 'wonder' so for me it would be best to get it out of the way.

For me, I am saying this now but i don't know if this is how i feel but i think that even if she gets a BFP and me a BFN, then i will be ok with that.

There is nothing to say that those egg's she got would of worked and taken in my body even if it was under the exact same conditions. Good old DP's   and mother Nature takes over from there on, & Giving that we will obviously be using different sperm then i don;t think i will think " i wish i had those eggs" Hope that makes sense.

No forms for me i suppose i'd get them a lot later on.. What are they anyway?


----------



## Skybreeze

Yes Lou thats the one!!! have you filled it out yet?? I keep putting it off.. I have write a rough draft but cant seem to get it writen.... 

Nicole... Its the form where you write a good will message and the you write about yourself.. Its alot hard then you think..


----------



## Kathryne

Hi - Yes I have wondered and when I met with the nurse at out clinic I asked her all about it.  I would of loved to be there when they phone the recipient to tell them that they have a match - imagine how they would feel - totally excited.

Not too sure if I would want to know if they were successful its a big old dissicion to make - not too sure even if we are able to know?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I have done mine, I need to drop it off at the clinic but will probably leave it until I go for another day 2/3 test at the beginning of May.  I know why you haven't filled it in I have had mine since Feb and only complete it a few weeks ago, the way I worked it was I asked friends about me and my Mum explained why I was doing it and then put some stuff down, if you want some ideas pm me


----------



## Skybreeze

Kat... You will beable to fine out hun.... You just have to ask your clinic... 

Or if not the apply to the HFEA... Which I thinks a good idea... Because if you really want to know.. then just getting a BFP doesnt mean there will be a baby... So you will need to find out from the HFEA about any live births... Also its good to know if your recipent has any frosties as they could have more then one child from your donation... So theres alot to think about girls!!!

Lou.... I have had my form since march... and keep thinking about doing it but keep putting it off...


----------



## Kathryne

God I'm sick of work this afternoon - and I have to go food shopping tonight - dame it!!
Never mind


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie - get together for a girls night and ask them about your habits, personality etc.  I will PM you hun...


----------



## Skybreeze

Do want to come and do mine then Katie, I have nothing in my house.... Poor Dh has sausage and mash tonight!


----------



## Skybreeze

LOL Katie... 2 hours!!!

Lou.... Thanks hun!


----------



## Leicesterlou

God I hate food shopping, Dh always does ours as he enjoys it....  Mmmm Natalie my fav sausage and mash are you having baked beans with that too.....


----------



## Kathryne

Katie - thank you x

I'm thinking cooked dinner for tea have'nt had one in ages!

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou... Yep with beans!! I am such a good chef!!! Sausage mash and beans!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

One of my favourite dishes that is Natalie, we are having spag bol tonight...

Katie - that's very healthy


----------



## Skybreeze

Well last night we had sweet ti chilli chicken, very nice... So though something easy tonight!! 

Never had sweet potatoes.. What are they like?


----------



## Kathryne

Funny enough I had them last night I made Slimming World chips out of them yum! yum! 
I love cooking.

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have never tried the sweet potato, but have had the slimming world chips...


----------



## Kathryne

Try is Lou they are really nice, totally different to normal pots.  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I will do thanks Kathryne, they're alot better for you too aren't they


----------



## Kathryne

Not too sure about that but they are free on a green day! give them a bash x


----------



## Leicesterlou

I will definately try them....  I much prefer the green days anyway unless somebody is having a barbeque....  as eating lots of meat costs loads in one sitting doesn't it but not quite that season yet is it.

Right girls I am off for today, have a good evening and catch up with you all tomorrow


----------



## Skybreeze

See you soon Lou!!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

See you later aligator


----------



## Skybreeze

I'm afraid I am going as well girls.. Have to put the dinner on and do some hoovering... Going to the gym tonight.... Step class.. I love it!!

Have fun, and take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Me to speak to you soon

Love Kat


----------



## pabboo

Leicesterlou said:


> I will do thanks Kathryne, they're alot better for you too aren't they


Sorry to crash in on your conversation, but yes. They are much better for you. More complex carbohydrate than potatoes, they also help lower insulin levels and stabilize blood sugar.

And sweet potato chips baked to a crisp in the oven are silly-delicious


----------



## watn1

Oh that form! dreading that one!  

For tea tonight we are having Fajitas   Chicken, Mince, salad, salsa The Lot!  DP's kids are hear 2nite so i get to cook for 4. Gonna have to start it soon as they should be here pretty soon. DP has just got off the train in Birmingham so he won't be long. I hate it when he goes London i cannot rest untill he is back off the train, It puts me on edge all day & i make him call text throughout the day.

I absolutly hate food shopping!!! i dislike all the people in the supermarket more i suppose. Everyone is soooo rude & don't think twice about ramming you. I shop online with tesco and they come and delivery it straight to my door   Lazy i know  

Well i doubt i'll be on later as we have a film to watch & i'll be going out extra early in the morning to go to a auction house and then to see my Mum in the afternoon. Will come online on my moby (the joy's of a iPhone   ) and let you know how my appointment went, I guess it will be nothing too exciting.

Veng - I hope your 1st appointment went ok

Take Care, xx


----------



## veng

hi all 
it went realy well i feel so postive  
first we went in and hubby had to have his sperm checked so off he went to watch porn 
then we sore our consultant she seems very nice filled in tons of forms my head hurts 
i had a full exam and she already had the results of tests i had done with my OB,
we decided to egg share hubbys in the USAF and has to deploy end of dec start of jan 09 so we said to her we would like to plan it all so he would be back if i fell as he goes for 6mths.
so we are going to start mid to end aug once i have my AF and hope for a postive in oct 
i did ask if it would be hard to find someone to share with and she said no theres a long waiting list here so not to worry  and we did say if it didn't work we could freeze hubbys sperm so we could try onces his gone 
so next thing to do is to make appoinment with shrink


----------



## Leicesterlou

All sounds very positive Veng, glad it went so well


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Katie, how's you today?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad to hear it, my DH is going to the footy on Saturday but he always does and I spend the day with my Mum and then we spend Sundays together...  It is actually  here in Leicester thank god about time


----------



## Leicesterlou

Snow   god I hope it stays away from here its' been awful the last few days....


----------



## Skybreeze

Veng... Thats great news hun!!! Good luck....

Snow!! OMG!! You can keep it.... I dont like snow... Because work is never cancelled! lol!

Well today has been eventfull shall we say.... I was working with some girls that I used to work with a while ago... So it was nice to have a chat... Anyway 1 of them asked about when do I think I will be doing IVF... I said soon... but wasnt to sure... (dont want people to know) Then one piped up saying about her dughter gettng married and she needed the 27th of September off..... The other lady said... I dont think I will be here then... I said why not thinking... She said I am pregnant!!!     11 weeks.... So I said I was happy for her and all that... Then the other women said I am pregnant as well 6 weeks gone...   At this point I was ready to jump out the window  On top of that talking to my boss and his son is exspecting there first baby in 3 weeks....

So that was alot to take in, in a space of 5 minutes.... Feeling ok... Just comfirms that I am a barren witch!  

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Natalie sorry to hear that, its awful isn't it, we have a girl at our Milton Keynes branch that gave birth Tuesday and one that is due 14th May, I thought I would be the 3rd but obviously not


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies

Katie - Snowing! OMG its beautiful here i will have to lend you me skies  
Lou - Morning lovely how are you today?
Veng - Good new about your appointment - I have seen the counsellor have to be honest it didn't do us much good infact i think I ended up counselling her!
Nat - Oh lovely its not good when you hear all that in the space of 5 mins I'm sending you a big fat  

Morning to everyone else

Love Kat x


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks girls.... They were all saying.. You'll be the third, but I honestly cant see it at the moment.. I dont want to think that far ahead... I did last time and when it fails it crushes you... Just taking one tiny step at a time. 

   

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey kathryne, I am fine hun, how you going with your SW??  You make me laugh having to counsel the counsellor  

Natalie - that's all you can do hun isn't it, we are all   this will be your turn


----------



## Kathryne

Honestly Lou she was banging on about radio active sheep   I mean what the hell has that got to do with our treatment. My Dh took one look at me and burst out laughing   It was at this point that we realised we did'nt need any more counselling!

Nat - Chin up little lady hopefully this time it will be your turn


----------



## Skybreeze

OMG Kat..... Radio active sheep!!!     What was she on about!!!     
Thanks    

Katie... WOW 17 pregnant women... I think I would go mad... Mind you I think I am anyway... 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne oh my god are you sure you saw the counsellor and not some nut


----------



## Kathryne

I know she was nuts! But the other nurses and consultants seem to be really lovely.


----------



## vikki75

hello girls just popping in to say hi hope your all well xx 
got my scan tomorrow well excited xx 
natalie how many other scans will i have ?? 
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Vikki, how exciting, sending you lots of     for your scan


----------



## vikki75

thanks lou xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki - any ideas when EC will be hun?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Vikki - All the very best for tomorrow lovely     

Kat x


----------



## vikki75

kat thanks hun xx
lou hopefully soon lol no i havent a foggist i know more when ive been tommorrow 
hopefully got some nice big follies    got really bad cramps i know that found it hard to ride me horse today quite uncomfortable 
kat wat tx you having?
xx vik


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Vikki..... When I was stimming I had 3 scans (for 12 days stimming) And that was every other day.... Thats about normal tbh.
Good luck tomorrow hun.... Hope you have lots of lovely follies...

Take care Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks nat xx
im off now got to go shower b4 i go get the kids from school xx 
vikxx


----------



## veng

vickki good luc witht he scan tomorrow 
nat  i can't help geting upset when i hear friends falling it seems so unfare that some ladys have no trouble falling 
its nice and sunny here


----------



## nades

Hi ladies, room for one more?

Natalie thanks for the invite,

i to am egg sharing this will be our 2nd try at ivf, started down reg drugs on 29/3 and stimming drugs on the 15/4 everything going well i think, had one or two things worrying me but some of you ladies soon put my mind at rest.

i am having treatment at the LWC Darlington.

Nades xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Veng its  here too..

Welcome to Nades, I am waiting to start so not sure I will be able to help but I will try hun


----------



## veng

hi nads 
its my first try on IVF and im new too so not alot of advice but nice to talk to you


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Vikki - My next test is hopefully a week Monday day 3 blood test. Hopefully my FSh will be better this time, hoping the Angus Castus will work 
Hi Veng - How are you today lovely?
Hi Nads - Welcome on board - this is a lovely thread I'm sure you will enjoy.  This is my 1st time at ICSI if I can be of any help please just ask.

Kat x


----------



## veng

hi kat good luck for your bloods next monday  
im good im still realy happy i can do IVF and there might be a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## nades

Hi all,

And thanks for the lovelly warm welcome, its so lovelly to be able to talk with others ladies doing the same thing, where are you all upto in your treatment? if you dont mind me asking

Nades x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nades don't worry about asking hun that's what we are all here for to learn from each other.  I have had natural IUI which didn't work and so going onto ES/IVF or ICSI decision to be made on the day, I have had all my tests and my planning meeting is on 10th May, so I am counting down the days, thinking I will probably start June time...


----------



## Kathryne

Nades - I have had my consultation with the consultant at Swansea LWC and a meeting with the counsellor.  Just awaiting my FSH blood test (day 3 of AF)  then hopefully all systems go!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Is AF due Katie??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh right not sure what it is then, is it red or brown as I have been told brown is old blood hun, if your worried ring your clinic...


----------



## Leicesterlou

I had that mid cycle a few months ago the brown stuff and was told it was old blood, see how you go and if you get worried ring the clinic, also try posting on peer support they are really helpful.  

Right girls that me for another day, last day tomorrow and boss is taking me out for a curry we both love curry's and so she is treating me, god I love my job.

Have a good evening girls 

P.S. Katie try not to worry hun


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi nades.... Welcome Glad you found us!!!! I have had 1 cycle of IVF last October/Novemeber.. I got 7 eggs... 3 fertilised and 1 made it past day 3.. needless to say it was a BFN!  But onwards and upwards egg sharing this cycle.. Ans I start on the 24rd of May... With EC on the 23rd of June! Cant wait to start now!!!

Katie.... Could it be implantation... its not uncommon to have a small need... And your about the right time...   I hope so hun... Take it easy and if your that worried call you GP!

Take care Lou!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Katie.. Sory I cant help you.. It was Kat who is the financial advisor!! Mrs brain box...   

Nicole.. How did it go today     

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Ladies.. My bubbles are on an 8!!! Can someone put me back to a 7 please!!!

Thanks


----------



## Leicesterlou

Back on a 7 Natalie...


----------



## veng

hope your appoinment went well today nicole  
katie i had some brown discharge 2 days ago that was cycle day 19 for me was too early for AF not sure what it was ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Somebody help me somebody has put my bubbles on a 9


----------



## veng

Leicesterlou said:


> Somebody help me somebody has put my bubbles on a 9


i'll help what do i do??


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just click blow bubbles until ends in a 7, thanks hun


----------



## veng

ok done   x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Veng     I'm off now to chill out on teh settee, catch up soon hun


----------



## cj-kitty

hello girls just want to thank natalie and katherine for their lovely comments sent to me this is the best way to heal coming on hear i reallt didnt know so mant other ladies were going through the same...........i feel for you all you make me feel the sadness when thing are not going well you make me feel joy when things are great .....what a fantastic bunch you all are thank you again xxx love always carla newbee xxxx


----------



## Rosie P

KatieD said:


> Just a quick question.... my friend is wanting to sell her house..... because it is before her 3year fixed is up..... she is being charged a £1500.00 redemption fee..... she has asked what will happen if she doesnt pay?? Will they stop her selling?? I know someone said they were a financial advisor but I cant remember who!
> 
> XXX


Hi. Just wanted to answer your question as my DH is a mortgage adviser.Yes, if they don't pay they can stop them from selling, however depending on which mortgage company they are with they might be able to port their current mortgage over to the property they are buying. All they need to do is phone their mortgage company and check if they can do that.

Hope this helps. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies.... 

Natalie - sorry to hear about all the ladies @ work must be difficult
Nades - Welcome  
Katie - I had some pink/brown discharge a few weeks back it was very random as it has never happened before but the next day nothing  
Vikki - Good luck for your scam tomorrow    for lots of follies   
Veng - I am glad you are feeling positive after your appointment it sounded very positive

Well today went very well & i feel very postive and am buzzing about the whole egg sharing process.

I got there are 3:30 & left at 5:15 my appointment was with one of the nurses and it was very detailed and helpful.
She just asked what we knew about the treatment we needed and went through the forms we had previously filled in.
She then discussed the egg shre with us & how we felt and how we'd feel about if it didn't work for us and whether it worked for the other couple... It was like a counciling session & everthing else all in one go. 

She was impressed by how much we both knew & that we knew all the inns and outs of the treatment etc.

I am very happy that she accepted all my results and i don't have to have them done again   & i also had my FSH done today too so that is all out of the way i am just waiting for the CF test which will be done in about a week or so.

DP today had his bloods taken to have his male & female   hormone levels checked which is how they will be able to judge as to whether he is still producing sperm under his vasectomy (all very complex) 

Next Steps:
Consult for DP's PESA 5/5/08 I will also have a scan of my ovaries on this day (my FSH results will be known by then too)
PESA will be booked approx 2 weeks later sperm then frozen untill my eggs are collected
After this ready to start the ball rolling  

Between the 2 weeks of the PESA being done a match will be "provisionally" obtained and if DP's sperm is retrieved ok then the match will be set & we will be read to start on CD21.

Now the counseling was not mentioned once   apart from when we discussed it a little in the beginning and she just said "there are people that are not sure about egg share and have questions & we have a councelor avaliable if they want to talk it through" I thought you HAD to do it? Maybe i misunderstood 

Hope your all ok

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole - good news with your appt, are you getting exicited??

Good morning to everybody else


----------



## Leicesterlou

I'm good thanks, you?  Has your bleeding stopped hun??


----------



## Kathryne

Morning All

Katie - Sorry to hear you weren't very well yesterday - how are you today lovely? With regards to the mortgage question Rosie is right unfortunately your friend will have to pay it or port it to another mortgage company (but this is very rare!)
Lou & Nat - Morning thank crunchie its Friday
Nicole  - I'm really happy that everything went well for you yesterday
Kitty & Veng - Morning hope you are both ok

Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

With regards to the mortgage can't you claim it back once it's been paid??


----------



## Kathryne

Katie - Basically she has two options she will either have to sit tight until the 3 yr period is up or she will have to pay the redemption fee and unfortunately she will not get this back.  The redemption cost is there to safeguard the mortgage company with new clients (basically to stop them moving mortgages all the time!)

Hope this helps!


----------



## watn1

Morning all,

  Thanks for the well wishes...

Lou - Yeah i'm getting excited I think as soon as DP sperm is extracted then it will all become more 'real' as we know we will be going ahead. She said it is unlikel that they won't be able to get any as he is still quite young But you just never know  

So now just got to wait &   that he has swimmers still!

The wait is a killer!!! That will be about a month till his op. Its a good job i've had my tests done because that would be another 6-8 after that. With all being well i could start on my June cycle. I think May will be a little too early be it isnlt untill CD21 in may so you never know.....  

Did you all have councelling because you had to or was it a option? Weird hoe the nurse said there is one avaliable


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole, we could we cycling together then along with Natalie   We were told we had to see the counsellor to ensure we understood egg sharing and the consequences, maybe if you have showed alot of knowledge and understanding they are happy for you to go ahead, may be worth ringing the clinic to double check though.    sending lots of PMA for lots of


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicole - Yeh we had to see the counsellor - but i told you what happened to us yesterday  
All the best


----------



## watn1

I'm sure we will find out in due course about the councilling but as you say she seemed very pleased about how much we knew & how well we responded to her "what if" questions.

19 days to go... Seems like forever!   for the   

What can i get to make sure his quality is better when they do get them out.. I think i heard something about zinc somewhere? 

It will be great if a few of us are cycling together


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole My DH took Zinc, Selenium, Folica Acid and Vit C and his improved no end


----------



## Skybreeze

Nicole... Thats great about your appointment. I bet your glad you have had the tests done already.... Looks like your be close to me and Lou now... And yes we didnt have a choice with the councelling.... We had to have it.... Good luck with the PESA

Hello everyone!
Got to go in a mo, getting me nails done and eyebrows wax!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh nails done do you have the false ones??  I grew mine a month or so ago but have bitten them all off have told myself when I loose another 10lbs will treat myself to a set


----------



## Skybreeze

Yep I have false nails.. I cant grow my own!!!! So I have had false ones for years now... I love them, they always look nice well apart from when I break one.. Which isnt very often...

Go on treat your self!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie - I intend on getting some just want to try and motivate myself to loosing more weight before I get them...  Playing mind games with myself ha ha ha


----------



## veng

hi everyone 
weathers not so good today and i have a terrible head ache 
nicole the councelling at our clinic is a must maybe its diffrent at clinc's?sounds like your frist apppoinmnet when fab i hope you get some strong swimmmers from OH and all goes well


----------



## veng

hi katie 
nope i don't have that book


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Girls

Katie no I don't have the book but have read lots of good reviews on it.

Well I have just been out for an indian, mushroom rice, lamb rogan josh and a glass of wine, so no tea for me  

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds good Katie, any good tips let us know


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
went for scan got 9 follies on my left side an 11 on the other  
got to go back on monday for another scan nurse going to fone me with my ostradiaol test result to tell me wat to do with injections 
got EC on friday next week then et on the  following monday xx
cant wait just got to do lots of water an lucozade drinking lol
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats excellent news Vikki


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki... Thats brilliant hun!!! Lots of lovely follies... Good luck with the levels.. Hope there ok.. EC friday... Good luck hun... Do you know the sizes at all??

Lou... I want that shower... It looks heaven...  

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

lol no nat just got showed the chart she sed they got to get to 16? lol i get so excited i dont listen lol ill find out xx
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Natalie - it's not yet plumbed in just sat in our bathroom and so everynight I have a bath look at it waiting....    Hopefully the plumber will be here tomorrow and so whilst DH is away watching footy I can put the radio on in there and have a foot massage etc, oh heaven!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

Vikki... Oh well, at least you have lots of follies to grow... I was told anything over 16mm contains an eggs... At my EC all my follies over 14mm contained an egg... So you will be fine I am sure!

Lou... That so annoying not having it plummed in! Hope it gets done tomorrow!!! I can guess what you'll be doing tomorrow night...

Natalie xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Katie - I got that book its Fab loads of really good tips etc - you really will enjoy it.
Vikki - That really is great new xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Yes Natalie, well actually the girls are going to the Casino tomorrow night so wish me luck for winning lots of money, will spend the afternoon in the shower.

If I don't speak to you all again have a fab weekend, I am leaving work shortly, may pop on tomorrow if not chat Monday


----------



## veng

that sounded yummie lou  
vickki excellent news    

ive got no real plans hubbys working tomorrow morning we might go out sat night movie or pub or take away im not sure or fused  
hope you all have a good weeekend


----------



## Skybreeze

Lou... Take care hun and have a nice time tomorrow night!!! Win lots of money for us wont you!!!

Well I have a exciting night tonight... DH is going out and I am staying in with my dogs   I have chocolate and a menu for my local indian and NCIS and CSI new york on later.. So going to be good night! I bet I am alsleep by 9.30!


----------



## Skybreeze

Right Ladies.. I am going now.... Have a lovely weekend, and chat soon!!
I am feeling really emotional at the moment.. Doesnt help with some of the post I have read

Take alook at these... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137557.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136167.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134170.0
These just make you think....

Also this is a good one to watch.... Its about 10 minutes long so maybe watch it at home but I cried my eyes out...

http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=ithct48cqw

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## Kathryne

Bye Nat have a fab weekend.
I'm off to - Have a good weekend everyone 

Love Kat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Natalie I have just watch the video           makes you realise what's important in life


----------



## PiePig

Just popping in......my recipients AF has turned up so its all systems go to start DR 28th April!

Vikki - sounds like things are going really well!

love &   to all


----------



## watn1

Hi PigPie,
    
      Thats great news  , I bet you are really excited and all sorts of emotion at the same time.

xx


----------



## nades

Morning all

Hope you all had a fantastic weekend, what did you all get up to?

I never did much my ovaries are killing at the min but good sign something is happening, guess i will find out tomorrow.
Had strange dream last night about having my embryos frozen, think this suprefact stuff is melting my brain.

Nades xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all, very quiet on here today  

Nades - I know what you mean sometimes too much information can hinder rather than help can't it...  I keep reading about OHSS and am convinced it will get me and I will end up really ill


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all,

I agree about the toom much information bit I work with someone who has had ICSI a few times and the more she tells me sometimes - it just scares me! 

How was the casino Lou?

Love Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat - we didn't end up going to the casino nobody could be bothered as it would have made it a late night, we went to bingo yesterday and I only wanted 1 number but didn't come out.  How was your weekend?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - l love bingo no that I go too often - I can't believe you were only waiting for 1 number I bet your were excited!
I had a good weekend (went too fast though!) I have been practising all weekend, I have another exam/assessment in college tonight!  

Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes weekends go way too fast don't they, my DH is a football supporter so we only really have Sunday's together so it seem very short in football season, bank holiday soon so that will be nice....  Good luck with your exams hun, are you confident?


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

Nades, I too agree. I think too much info is getting the better of me! I too have been having some really strange dreams! & am too convinced i will get OHSS. I cannot help but think that clinics do over stim you to get as many eggs as possible.

I keep having really strange dreams about EC. It seems so real & i can even remember the room  i think if i get in the room and it looks anything like it does in my dream it will be freaky! My DP said i am obsessed but i have a very additive personally & once i get something in my head i cannot stop untill i know the in's & out's! I think i should of been a csi investigator. lol

I have just called up the docs to see if my tests for CF are back yet but still nothing 

I also have a lovely smear test tomorrow... Can't wait

*xxx*


----------



## Kathryne

I'm not feeling too bad - I will try and re-read everything this afternoon hopefully by then I will be ok.

My DH is a rugby supporter so I know what you mean! I'm looking forward to the next bank hols I will be off work all that week as we are going to see Celin Dione in the O2 on the Tues with friends hopefully it will be a good concert.

Morning Nicole & Katie x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Katie wondered where you were 

Nicole - Like you I am afraid of OHSS, but then I think I would rather have lots of eggs than too little and have to make the decision whether to use them myself or give them up  

Kat - Celion Dion, how wonderful she is fab.


----------



## Leicesterlou

thanks for the info, still waiting for a plumber to show up, 2 were supposed to come round yesterday but neither showed up


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mum came round for lunch on Saturday, then we went and bought some compost etc and have planted some potato plants in both our gardens, my Mum is great green fingers and enjoys helping me do stuff in my garden.  Then went to play bingo yesterday lunchtime


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes my hands got sweaty when I only needed one number but it didn't come out


----------



## Leicesterlou

£1400


----------



## Leicesterlou

I was but that's the game isn't it


----------



## nades

Hi

Nicole... I agree with the over stimming part last cycle i was only on 225iu and was not sharing i had 25 follicles out of that got 11 eggs, but this time round they have me on 300iu. but like Lou said i,d rather make sure we have enough to share, if not me and partner have agreed that we will give them away as you never know when your couples chance may come round again.

I to love bingo but not been i such a long time may have to get DP to take me now.

Nades xx


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies  
just got back from my 2nd scan got loads of follies at 14mm,
ec still hopefully for friday looking promising got to go back wednesday for another scan ,
had blood test though cos im in quite a bit of pain so they checking that my ostradiol levels ok ,
dont want to ohss which cos ive got pcos im likely to get  
but my last blood test was ok so fingers crossed i wont get it 
hope you all had a good weekend x
vikxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Vikki - It all sounds promising and all the very best for Friday my thoughts are with you lovely    

Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki, all looking good and glad to see they are keeping a close eye on things for you


----------



## vikki75

thanks kat - lou xxx im off to tidy up now been in chat -god i cant never get out of here lol  so addictive xx
vikxx


----------



## watn1

Nades, Lou - Yes i guess you are right i also would prefer lots of eggs to share. One lady i was talking to on another forum got 26 eggs the other day! WOW or what? She was saying she was in a Lot of pain She is on 2ww with 2 blasts at the minute.

Vikki - Sounds very very good! I bet you are really excited     for you xx

 Everyone else, Hope you are all ok.....

I just wish i could fall asleep for a few days or a week to make the days go quicker!

I have just made the £3000 transfer from our 30 day savings to our current account so that will be with us soon. Things are starting to get a little more 'real' now  

Can't wait for the   got DP some wellman's and he's quitting the **** today Not sure it will make much difference in a short space of time but everything is worth it.

Got myself some pregnacare yesterday too, so started taking them along with some extra iron. (clinic said they will also give me a iron jab too  ) 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

All very exciting then Nicole, is your tx costing £3,000


----------



## watn1

There or there abouts lou should be about £2500 but you never know what will crop up! 

The other £500 is for all the Pg tests one for everyday of 2ww! LOL

No withdrew some extra just incase, Some ladies at the same clinic told me they do not charge extra if you are lucky enough to get to blasts but not sure with the egg share so thought i'd be safe. I think we have to pay for the whole thing when DP has is retrieval.

x

16 days!   That ticker is depressing lol  

Also i forgot to say, your shower looks amazing! You will have no probs getting in there with your bump! Now i have a single cubical that i can just get in now ( i have to turn my shoulders) so i will never ever manage with a B bump!


----------



## Leicesterlou

God that's expensive we are only being charged £400 plus £750 if we end up doing ICSI but that will be decided on the day depending on sperm quality.  Funny old game I think they all do their own pricing don't they


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - that roughly what we are paying to!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah yes that's a point I guess and then the freezing of it etc


----------



## veng

hi everyone
still trying to get hold of my OB since thur grr she's been working nights and i missed her call backs as i work in the morning ,ive left another message hopfuly she call back this afternoon i need my chromosomes and HTLV 182? i think consultants hand writing is bad lol and TPHA/VDRL  

hi lou.kate ,nicole,kat
vikki sounds like things are going good


----------



## Kathryne

Well Hello there Veng how the devil are you?
It's horrible waiting for a call back - I'm totally impatient with things like thats.

Kat x


----------



## veng

hi kat 
i am good thanks
i am so impatient too


----------



## vikki75

hi girls ,
got my call from my nurse she sed things are sort of good but just need to lower my puregon dose so 
im now on 125 instead of 150 ,which was at the start 175 !
talking about prices mine altogether has cost us £1,2..... an something an still going up cos i have to keep paying for my blood tests at the mo   its all nuts lol
vikxx


----------



## nades

all these different prices to do the same thing is a bit silly, so far all we have paid is £190 for first consultation and semen check and £40 for my cmv test as the doctor wouldn't do that one for some reason everything else is free if you are egg sharing you have to pay for the extra drugs if you get pregnant though not sure of the cost of these, I'm sure it will be a bit though as i,ll be on 3 different lots. not sure why last time only had one.


----------



## watn1

Hey Ladies,

Vikki... I have no idea about all these drugs etc but i'm sure your clinic know what they are doing... 

Guys yes i have to pay for TESA/PESA on top but that £2500 includes everything... Hopefully nothing else will be hiding but you never know!

Consult £135
DP Test and my scans £190
Sperm retreval £890
ICSI £1215
Drugs are included

I think i chose the most expensive place for ICSI but it had the best success rate of all that i went through.. But to be honest i wasn't really sure what i was looking for but Live birth rate from ICSI was 33.3% compaired to the few that were 26% & i think one was 29%.
Main thing is i could walk to the clinic from my house its only down the road 

The Best and cheapest was NURTURE in Nottingham they had 41.3% Live birth rate
Their costs were just £550 for the share & £850 ICSI but their SSR was £1100 For what i'd pay in travel it didn't weigh up but if this tx doesn't work i will be going there next time as i will live nearer to it

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Default.aspx is where i got the info from if anyone was wondering


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - How is everyone today? Waht a beautiful morning


----------



## Leicesterlou

morning Kathryne, I am fine thanks, you?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - I'm good thanks. Passed my assessment in college last night - only one more left now (Thank God!!0
How are you? What a lovely day its nice to see the sun for a change.

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne


----------



## Kathryne

Thank Lou - you really are lovey x


----------



## Leicesterlou

No worries hun, when is your last one?


----------



## Kathryne

In two weeks time.  Then hopefully I will be qualified


----------



## vikki75

good morning hunnies ,
congrats kat xx
how is everyone ??
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's good news Kat, at least that will be one less thing to stress about when having tx  

Hey Vikki - how you feeling??


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies,

  Kat - Congrats on passing your Test -   Not long to go!   It's not a lovely day in Walsall. Cloudy just put some washing on the line so it will rain any minute  

Lou - How are you today?

Vikki - How are your jab's going? You feeling ok?

Hello to everyone else  

Nat - Hope your ok haven't seen you on for a bit (maybe i've missed you i dunno) 

Well some good news for me today - Just called the docs and i am negative for CF Gene       This is such a relief as this was the one i was dredding the most!

Just waiting on that chromo one which should be next week. Just called MFS too to see what my FSH levels were and was told they were fine (didn't get the level)

I have a question, i have just been calculating my cycle days and i get 26/27 these are the last 3 months (i've never really taken any notice till now) Is this normal?

Did you all also have a test for Clamidia?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicole, my cycle is always 29/30 days so I thing you are about spot on.  Great news about the CF negative result     

I haven't seen Natalie around either, I hope your ok Natalie


----------



## vikki75

girls im feeling bloated an sore   my b(.)(.)bs are so sore too
but apart from that excited got last scan tomorrow then EC hopefully still on for friday 
how you all doing

vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

How exciting Vikki, are you taking time off afterwards??  Sending lots of     for Friday


----------



## watn1

Vikki - I hear a lot of women saying their (.) (.)'s get very sore. Hope the bloating is not causing too much discomfort! you will be able to rest in about a week or so and wait for your 2ww. (bet you cannot wait )

Are you nervous about collection? I hope you get lots and lots so you ample for yourself.

Whether this is ambious i don't know but i would love to get 20


----------



## Kathryne

Vikki - Not long now lovely hang on in there    it'll all be worth it xxx
Nicole - Thats sounds about right mine are usually 28/29 days.  Fab news about your results.

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole, where did you get 20 from  , I just pray for enough for both of us and then enough so we can freeze some just in case it doesn't work first time...


----------



## vikki75

hun i dont work got kids already an ones in a wheelchair so i m a carer for her so no i doubt it lol x
but will be taking it easy an not lifting her got me nephew here to help me bless him 
vik


----------



## watn1

20 is my Lucky number so i will hope it bring me luck and gives me 20 egg's  

Lady at the same clinic yesterday got 19 and the one before 26!!   so i'm aiming for the middle lol


----------



## vikki75

nic i got 20 follies or more lol just hope they all got eggs in lol
EC im nervous about cos of going to sleep an not knowing wat to expect but most of all my dp driving us there Harley st middle of london !lol that makes me nervous of us getting there late cos we got lost !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki - what an excellent job you have    How old is your DD?  I am sure you will be fine for EC   

Nicole - 20 it is then hun


----------



## vikki75

lou shes 6 in 2 wks , going on 18 lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki how lovely    Do you know I think that is one of the most rewarding jobs in the world, I am now very envious    My BIL is autistic as he was starved of oxygen at birth and he is now 42 but has the mind of a 8year old, he is so lovely


----------



## Skybreeze

Hello Ladies....
I was so bizy yesterday.. Didnt get a chance to turn the computer on!!! Went to work as normal... Got home and got changed for the gym... Went there for just over an hour... went home and had to watch a film I rented that had to be back last night... DH was off work because of a bad mirgrain... So I had to run out for him to collect something from our friends.... Then My brother came round as I walked in the door, Wanted to borrow DH football stuff... Looked high and low for it... Finally found it all... Then his girlfriend called and wanted me to go to bums and tums with her last night.. So me being me said yes... Finally got home at 8.30... After dropping her off, had a bath a the fell asleep on the sofa! Woke up at 11, and went to bed... So that was my day....


Nicole..... Well done on your CF test.... No I wasnt test for clamidia, But saying that I was tested for that when I started seeing a gyne... You can buy then home tests for clamida.... 

Katie... Just read your post on the 'whos who' thread... Didnt realise you had seen the consultant.. So what the appiontment for then hun.. Is it just to get the results?? 

Lou.... Hi hun, how are you?? Lost any more lb's yet When is the weight in for the summer challange on the belly club?? I joined and did know when it was??

Vikki... 20 follies.... Wow thats great... Did you get the sizes?? I am sure you will be fine driving up there... Just leave plenty of time!

Hello to everyone... Will catch up now.. You chattaboxes!  

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Natalie, what a busy girl and all that excerise well done , weigh in is tonight for me and they weigh in by end of play today on Summer Challenge,   I get some more off tonight, I am feeling slimmer but when I feel like this I normally have a gain   we will see, I am going for my waxing shortly so catch up later xxx


----------



## vikki75

ah bless him lou x my little one ,it just affected her legs(cerebral palsy deplegia) an it was all due to the birth, because of the hospital an the dissisions made by the consultants in which could of all been avoided i blame them soo soo much!
natalie my follies were 14mm on monday going back tomorrow for my 3rd scan x how are you ?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nat & Katie hope you are both ok xx

Kat


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls back from my waxing, god it's 16.5degrees outside lovely but why can't it be like this at the weekend


----------



## Kathryne

I know what you mean Lou - but aparantly (accordingly to our local radio) its going to be 70 degrees on Sat!!!!
Wouldn't that be fab x


----------



## watn1

Hey All,

  Just been working out my cycle's so i can wonder about when i can start jabbing  
If DP's TESA/PESA goes well & we gets it booked in pretty quick then i may be able to start on my next cycle.. You start on CD21 right? If so that will be approx 4th/5th June. If not then the 30thJune/1st July  

I'm getting silly excited now! I know this may sound very silly but i am keeping good faith that this IS going to work and May/June next year i'll have a Bubba or 2   WOW scarey now i just wrote it  

The sun has come out here too now. I have just been laying out in my garden on my hammack just closed my eyes and drifted somewhere nice and then my dog came and jumped on my head so i had a cuddle on their with her too. I suppose a better go get ready for my smear! I feel like i'm going on a date. This is stupid & i'm very nervous!!!


----------



## watn1

It's always nice on the weekend DP works


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole how lovely lying in your hammock, hope your smear goes well, well as well as it can be not too uncomfortable


----------



## watn1

Just thought i'd test my new toys  Just signed up for the chater VIP. £20 is well worth it for the amount of support i've had so far


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicole, yes I think it's worth the donation just to keep this site going.  How did you do the picture of the teddies?


----------



## vikki75

hey guys i think we need a new home!!! this is like 30 pages long !!!!!!
nicole well done girl , is is such a small price for such a big site that gives heaps of support !

my dance an i wont stop till we get a new home lol 
[fly]      [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yeh we want a new home

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## watn1

If you click on additional options.... you can attach pics

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## vikki75

who do we go to for a new home is it rosie p?[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## watn1

Yeah i guess Rosie P

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## vikki75

ok ill pm her [fly]   [/fly]


----------



## watn1

Right i'm off to let some random peer into my lady garden    

Have a nice day

xx


----------



## vikki75

ok i pm`ed her an asked nicely lol
vik 
im off too now to get ready for school run xx 
speak tomorrow xx after scan


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good luck for scan Vikki, I still can't work out how to attach photos


----------



## watn1

Hi all.

Smear was wonderful! NOT. It was horrible. I feel as if i can still feel something right up in my stomach! I feel sick. She also made me bleed! A contact bleed she called it, Is that meant to happen?

Lou - I have attached a screen shot for you so you can see how to do the attachments

Katie - Not long till your appointment now  Will you find out when you start on that appointment too?

Natty-T - Hope your embie's are doing OK

Natalie - I wanted to ask, Seems as you have your DR date so i guess you have a match? Did you have to wait for your receiptant to be in sync with you? What happens there?

xx

Hope everyone else is ok too.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have never bleed after a smear, she must have been rough with you


----------



## watn1

We could be tx-ing at the same time tehn Katie. I too had never had a smear but the clinic told me i HAD to to check everything was ok with my cervix. When i was there today the Nurse was telling me that it used to be you had your 1st at 23, But the guidelines changed last year and now you have your 1st at 25 & then every 3 years  

I have been getting letters from my old doctor since i was 23 but i never went because i was too chicken lol.


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Ladies...

Back again!!

Nicole... Oh lovely smear tests... I have bleed after them before... Its a long story.... Will explain below... Yes I have been matched, was matched pretty quickly as well.... My recipient will have to be in syne with me... Some clinics to it the other way so it really depends.

Can I just say that it is SO important to have a smear test done!!! I had my first one at 18, and the again at 22.. Which came back abnormal... Meaning that that I need treatment... At the time we were just about to start IVF for the first time in Septmeber 2006.. But I had to cancel it because they wont treat you with abnormal results... In January 07 I had to have a loop incision on my cervix... Meaning the took at chunk out of my cervix and lasoring... Tust me not nice!!! And had to wait 6 months for it to heal and make it safe to become pregnant... I was told by my gyne that I had whats called CIN2... And that if I had gone through the IVF that the drugs might of made it worse... And protentally cancerious.. At the age of 22! 

Also it made me laugh because they said I was far to young to have a smear... But I am so glad I did... Could of been a hell of a lot worse. Trust me girls if we can do IVF then a smear is nothing compared to it... 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## nades

Hi everyone hope your all well

Had first follicle scan today and everything is looking good lining is 10.6mm thick i have 8 follicles on the right from 14mm to 18mm and 7 on the left around the same time size i though they seemed large for first scan but DR said they were great sizes so i will assume he knows best.

I,m not sure who was asking about chlamydia test during ivf but our clinic test for chlamydia and gonorrhoea due to the eggs coming out that way and going to someone else.

Nades xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Nades... OMG that brilliant hun, great first scan... Seems you might be ready for EC sooner rather then later... Looks like lots of lovely eggs.. What drugs are you on?? What the does?

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## nades

im on 0.2ml buserlin injections and 300iu of puregon im staying on the same dose till friday when i go back.


----------



## Skybreeze

Well good luck hun!!!! I am sure you will get plenty of eggs!!!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Nades - Brilliant news   Good luck for your scan!

Natalie - Don't give me something else to threat about    the nurse did give me a good telling off for not going for one before now & ignoring all the letters. 

Even though your 1st is nowadays not untill your 25 she told me a LOT can happen in a year.. Fingers crossed for the results (she should they should be 2 weeks)


----------



## Rosie P

Just to say that both me and my sister had abnormal smears and needed treatment before the age of 25 so I think this starting to do smears at 24/25 is too late. Right, that's my two penneth  

New home this way ladies 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138293.msg2094649#msg2094649

Rosie. xxx


----------

